# Du lịch ngoài nước > Nhà hàng >  Nhà hàng Au Jardin - nhà hàng ở Singapore

## hantt.163

*Địa chỉ: Nhà EJH Góc, Singapore Botanic, Singapore

*
Au Jardin là nơi tuyệt vời để bạn có bữa tối lãng mạn hoàn hảo dành cho ai đó – một cuộc hẹn hò lý tưởng hay bữa tối lãng mạn. Bên ngoài ban công là những vườn cây xanh khiến du khách có cảm giác như đang ngồi trong một ngôi nhà châu Âu. Đây cũng là nơi du khách có thể thưởng thức những món ăn châu Âu ngon tuyệt.



Tọa lạc giữa những tán lá xanh um tùm của Vườn bách thảo Singapore, Au Jardin – thuộc chuỗi nhà hàng Les Amis – là một nhà hàng tuyệt vời phục vụ các món ăn Pháp. Đây là một ngôi nhà gỗ kiểu thuộc địa từ những năm 1920 được trang hoàng lại tuyệt đẹp với phòng ăn nằm ở tầng trên và khu vực ăn uống riêng tư nằm ở tầng trệt. Ngoài ra các thực khách còn có thể dùng bữa ngoài trời tại các khoảng sân trong khu vườn. Au Jardin mang đến cho thực khách một nhà hàng tương tự như nhà hàng Relais et Chateaux tại châu Âu và có trưng bày tranh vẽ của nhiều nghệ sỹ địa phương nổi tiếng như Chua Mia Tee.



Nhà hàng cao cấp này đã giành vô số giải thưởng của các tạp chí như Wine & Dine, Wine Spectator và Conde Nast Treveller. Au Jardin cũng từng nhận giải thưởng xuất sắc – ” Nhà hàng của năm” trong lễ hội Ẩm thực World Gourmet Summit 2004 và 2005.



Với thực đơn gồm các món ăn Pháp đương đại, Au Jardin mang đến thực đơn các món cố định dùng chung với rượu cũng như  các bữa ăn sáng muộn bán tự chọn vào các ngày thứ sáu và chủ nhật. Sự kết hợp giữa ẩm thực Pháp sang trọng, rượu ngon hảo hạng cùng cung cách phục vụ tuyệt vời đã khiến cho nhà hàng thanh tịnh này trở thành điểm đến lý tưởng cho các bữa ăn lãng mạn cũng như cho các dịp ăn mừng đặc biệt.


Nguồn: tourdulichsingapore; ảnh:chodulich
Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo thêm *tour du lịch singapore giá cực rẻ - tour du lich singapore gia cuc re*Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch singapore* - *tour du lich singapore*Cùng khám phá *du lịch singapore - du lich singapore*

----------


## toidi.net

Nhìn rất sang trọng và quí phái... một nhà hàng đẹp

----------


## hoaban

Đúng là nơi dành cho những người có tiền có khác, nhìn sang trọng quá.

----------


## dung89

Nhà hàng đẹp thật, màu sắc nhã nhặn nhưng rất lịch sự

----------

